# CANNOT CATCH FISH -VIRGINIA



## samak (Jun 17, 2006)

I live in Northern Virginia. I cannot catch a single fish. I am a beginner. I have a spinning reel and a regular fishing rod. I use 14 pound fishing line most of the time. I use live worms, nightcrawlers, fake worms, spinner baits, "zoom worms" and "zoom lizards". I also used those fake shiny fish like "Rapala" has. I usually use a size 3/0 hook. Should I always be using a bobber to set how deep the bait goes? How deep in the water should the bait be? Am I just going at the wrong time of day or in the wrong weather? I want to catch bass. Is a cloudy day or a rainy day no good for fishing? Is a sunny day the best for fishing? What is the best time of day for bass, or any fishing in general? Is the time right before and after sunrise best? There is a reservoir called "Occoquan reservoir" in Fountainhead Regional park (In virginia). I have been fishing there many times. What am I supposed to look for to show signs that bass may be present in a certain part of the water? I have also been to Pohick Bay. I wouldnt mind catching other types of fish too along with bass. I also do not really know how to use the weights and when. What is a very good knot to use to tie the fishing line to things? Is a clinch knot good enough for almost anything?

As you can see, I have many questions about fishing.

I look forward to your replies.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Go find some flooded trees, docks, lilly pads, or any thick structure. Rig a worm, lizard (or what ever you want to try) weedless. Next put heavier line on (spider wire ish). Then drop the plastic bait near them. My guess is your not fishing wrong but fishing bad places. Bass are attracted to heavy cover due to how light affects them (and its a good place to hide from prospecting food). I would maybe say to get somthing like a 7' 6" heavy action rod with a realy strong reel (bait casters that is). The heavier rod and reel with give your an advantage over the spinning you got now (I use both but like the bait casters better). But if you like your spinning rod then stick with it. OK now just go out find those struckters and drop the bait in there. If there is a bass there it should hit it when it gets near the bottom or on the fall. You will have to get in tuned to this feeling. Good luck out there. Its not the easiest thing to try and picture what someone is telling you. I would also suggest looking at getting some videos on fishing bass. They might give you a better understanding and visualizing on bass fishing.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

I dont know your area but sounds like youre throwing everything you can at em so Im thinking youre on pretty bad water. If you cant scare up a bite with a crawler under a bobber (on a NICE day) its DEAD WATER. If there are fish of any kind in that lake you should be getting bit on those worms...at least occasionally. You dont need to run the worms too deep (2-4 feet) as long as you pitch around cover.

A real good sign that there are bass/fish in a lake is other folks FISHING and CATCHING! Just ask at your local bait shop or sporting goods/tackle shop where a new fisherman might be able to hook into a few. If they want you to keep buying lures and bait from them they will put you on fish! You may also want to find a local bass club (internet search perhaps) and make a call to them explaining your situation. Most experienced fisherman want to see new fisherman succeed and pass enjoyment of the sport on. Good luck and dont give up!


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I agree with the last post, Check out your local bait shop and see whats working. Bass have seasonal patterns, in this time of the year summer and Hot the bass sit on points, deeper water. There are some that never leave the shallows. You should be catching at least a couple. One big thing you need to do is go to lighter line, 8lb fluro carbon. Fish can't see it that well and going lighter will help you cast farther. I usually use heavy 14-20 lb line when flipping heavy cover with a baitcaster reel. Go to the basics, They have nice picture books on bass fishing around 13 dollars at walmart in the fishing section. Get one and read that sucker. The pic's will give you an idea of what the rigs should look like and give you seasonal patterns of Bass in different types of waters like ponds,lakes,and rivers.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

well for large mouth i have had alot of luck with buzz baits at dawn and dusk..even noon sometimes


----------

